# Newbie here



## tress33 (Jan 5, 2007)

*used gear*

if you havent done so check the SWAP sectionon of this site, you could also check out PaddleFest in BV, May 16th-18th .


----------



## peak (Apr 7, 2006)

in case you didn't see this thread:
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/boulder-boat-swap-this-weekend-18086-2.html#post94405


----------



## uluwatu1 (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info....will check into those events!


----------



## Riverbug (May 3, 2007)

*Sprayskirt--wildwasser small/universal keyhole*



uluwatu1 said:


> Just curious if any ladies out there have some good advice for a newbie to this sport! I've decided that this is the spring to learn and am now finding myself in awe at the expense of all of the necessities. Anyone out there looking to liquidate some old gear? I'm in need of a dry top, spray skirt, life-jacket, etc. Please let me know if you have any gear that you could part with and send to a good home! Thanks
> 
> ps..i'm 5'5" and 115 lbs


I have a sprayskirt that I am trying to get rid of..too small for my current boat, but fits most keyholes, asking $50--in great shape and according to the size you listed, will fit you fine. You can call 9707441411 for more details.


----------



## Riverbug (May 3, 2007)

I have a sprayskirt--a Wildwasser with a small chimney and universal keyhole...fits most boats, but does not fit a Jackson cockpit...selling for $50--in great shape, no tears, no holes. Call 970-744-1411


----------



## Alpine Sports (Jun 22, 2007)

For boats...demo, demo, demo. Any shop hand worth their neoprene will be able to suggest some things for you to try out, but every boat has its own "personality" for lack of a better word. While you're figuring out the boat you like, you can begin to accumulate gear. Paddles, skirts etc. can all be found pretty cheap used. I recommend purchashing any safety gear (PFD, helmet, throw rope...) new so you can be sure of its history. Roll classes like those from Renaissance Adventure Guides or through local clubs will set you up with the skills and buddies you need to get into it. I learned to boat pretty much exclusively from my paddling club and buddies back home. Most of the buzzards will give good advice if you have any questions. Good luck and see ya on the river!


----------

